# More Smoked Cheese ...'cause the weather is cooler



## daveomak (Oct 5, 2012)

Temps are cooler, cheese was on sale....  The mailbox smokehouse extension is up and running.... Here goes... 

Several types to sample from in a few months......













Cheeses.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Oct 5, 2012






60 deg ambient and 59 in the smoker....













Temp End.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Oct 5, 2012






AMNPS fired up with Pitmaster's Choice pellets.... Can't oversmoke with this blend.... Has a perfect flavor....













Smoking the Cheese.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Oct 5, 2012






After 4 hours and the ambient at 50 deg.... the smoker is still at 58.... I will conclude the aluminum

flex pipe keeps the temps down and the mail box (Pops Idea) is almost as good as the AMNPS.... 

And chrisblunk for the thread on how the MB attached to the MES 30...

The dimmer switch mod I made on the MES 30 allows me to totally control the heat while still having

power to the smoker....  When it gets below zero, I will be able to control the temp in the smoker below

70 for cold smoking bacon and more cheese and.........













Temp End.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Oct 5, 2012






Pitmaster's Choice pellets.... 1 1/4 rows after 4 hours .....  The AMNPS sure burns

good in the MB.....













Pellets in MB.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Oct 5, 2012






Let the cheese sit in the smoker overnight to rest and here it is packaged in those GREAT VAC BAGS

from Lisa B at Vacuum Sealers Unlimited.....  Great product...  













Cheese vac packed.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Oct 5, 2012






Thanks for looking....   Dave


----------



## pops6927 (Oct 5, 2012)

Wow, great smoke!  So glad you were able to mod the smoker to the mailbox!  I can now sit long enough to be able to comment now too!


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 5, 2012)

Lookin Good Dave!!! I'm gonna do some tonight. I just got my order from Todd (Yea $.03 short) so i want to try out the peach on some cheese!


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 5, 2012)

Great smoke Dave - Not cool enough here yet


----------



## daveomak (Oct 5, 2012)

Pops, evening.... You are going to "buick" as I keep giving you accolades about the MB.... It is sooooo cool.... Pellets smoke better (at least in my setup) and the smoke does not heat up the smoker and I think a real benefit is any creosote will condense in the MB or the aluminum flex pipe making the smoke even sweeter... I have NO PROOF of that but the cheese tasted pretty good this morning.... Maybe it is all Todd's fault for putting together such a fine, delicious, sweet smelling and great tasting mix in Pitmaster's Choice Pellets.... 


Pops6927 said:


> Wow, great smoke!  So glad you were able to mod the smoker to the mailbox!  I can now sit long enough to be able to comment now too!


Dave, evening...  Let us all know how the peach tastes and smells when smoking..  Did you count the pellets and figure how many were deducted for the $0.03... ??


S2K9K said:


> Lookin Good Dave!!! I'm gonna do some tonight. I just got my order from Todd (Yea $.03 short) so i want to try out the peach on some cheese!


Gary, evening...  Finally 75 deg days and 29 deg nights.... makes it easy to leave stuff in the smoker overnight when all is turned off....  


Scarbelly said:


> Great smoke Dave - Not cool enough here yet


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 5, 2012)

DaveOmak said:


> Dave, evening...  Let us all know how the peach tastes and smells when smoking..  Did you count the pellets and figure how many were deducted for the $0.03... ??


Dave, Evening....The peach smells wonderful! It is light and sweet smelling. I love the PMC but it's a little strong with cheese for me. I had a problem getting them going so I nuked them and then re-lit them and they are burning just fine right now.

Yea Todd deducted 15 pellets!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Oct 5, 2012)

Getting a bit cooler here too, so I'll be Nagging Trish about getting some more cheese myself, the ANMPS works great in my cabinet end of my smoker ( that is when it's cooler ), maybe my R2D2 will fare better , but I gotta have some more Cheese...Mmmmmmmm
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















Trouit Farm and Cheese 021.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Oct 5, 2012


















Trouit Farm and Cheese 022.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Oct 5, 2012






The Jarlsberg is fantastic


----------



## daveomak (Oct 5, 2012)

Stan, evening.... I've seen a lot of pics of your smokers.... But I never saw R2D2 in any of your pics.... Was he starting to pout or were you feeling sorry for him ?????


----------



## fpnmf (Oct 5, 2012)

Looking good Dave!!


----------



## daveomak (Oct 6, 2012)

fpnmf said:


> Looking good Dave!!


Craig, morning....  I think it will be fantastic....  I did some cheese awhile back using PC and after 4 months in the refer is was better than any other cheese I had made to date....  It was awesome.... I'm awaiting S2K9K's report on peach.... I think that will be awesome also...   It will be awhile before I reorder pellets from Todd.... I just received 35#'s a couple weeks ago.... No peach in the mix.....  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  ...  All I was thinking at the time was 60#s of bellies and ordered PC and Hickory....  Getting old, really old, inhibits your thinking about the future... I don't buy ripe bananas any longer.... 

Dave


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 8, 2012)

Looks great! I tried the Jarlsberg after Stan did some...awesome stuff.


----------



## sam3 (Oct 8, 2012)

Yup, the cooler weather here in the northeast this past weekend had me thinking about cheese too. Smoker was busy with snack sticks though.


----------



## daveomak (Oct 8, 2012)

SmokinHusker said:


> Looks great! I tried the Jarlsberg after Stan did some...awesome stuff.


Alesia, morning.....  Jarlsberg  ??  That's a new cheese to me...  I'll look for it..... 


sam3 said:


> Yup, the cooler weather here in the northeast this past weekend had me thinking about cheese too. Smoker was busy with snack sticks though.


Sam, morning...    Snack sticks are on my bucket list and moving toward the top.... I have made a new stuffing tube and have the casings sitting in the supplies.... So much to smoke and so little time....


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 8, 2012)

It's the wedge looking cheese in Stan's photo above. I got it at Wally World - kind of a mild swiss. Smoked and put on Reubens or Grilled Ham sammies - outstanding!


----------



## ddt79 (Oct 8, 2012)

Yep, it's Cheese Smokin' time here as well.  High of 50* today.  I've never used PMC for cheese, always been a Cherry man.  I'll have to try it!  Getting ready to do some Parm and Asiago.  Can't wait to hear about your results.  The MB mod is great.


----------



## tlcase (Oct 8, 2012)

I've been away for a bit....slammed at work....can someone point me in the direction of the Mailbox mod info? I'm intrigued by this as I use the AMNPS in my MES 30 to cold smoke cheese all the time.


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 8, 2012)

tlcase said:


> I've been away for a bit....slammed at work....can someone point me in the direction of the Mailbox mod info? I'm intrigued by this as I use the AMNPS in my MES 30 to cold smoke cheese all the time.


Here's a couple I found when I did a search for it:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/127770/mes-mailbox-mod-for-use-with-amnps

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...0-new-pictures-for-attaching-elbow-to-mailbox


----------



## tlcase (Oct 8, 2012)

Yes, thanks....a search found me the results as well. It looks like I'm going to be picking up a mailbox.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 8, 2012)

That is some great looking Cheese. Do you find a big difference between the differet brands of Jack Cheese?...JJ


----------



## daveomak (Oct 8, 2012)

DDT79 said:


> Yep, it's Cheese Smokin' time here as well.  High of 50* today.  I've never used PMC for cheese, always been a Cherry man.  I'll have to try it!  Getting ready to do some Parm and Asiago.  Can't wait to hear about your results.  The MB mod is great.


Dan, afternoon....  I can't wait either.... The MB mod is awesome.... I am having trouble gettin' my head around just how good it works...


Chef JimmyJ said:


> That is some great looking Cheese. Do you find a big difference between the differet brands of Jack Cheese?...JJ


JJ, afternoon....   Taste tests, when it first came out of the smoker, proved to me... Buy quality cheese when you start... Poor tasting cheese, compared to the good stuff, does not improve with smoke.... Tasting them side by side, the difference is very apparent...


----------



## ryan johnson (Oct 8, 2012)

I am going to have to give this a whirl!  I live near Green Bay, Wisconsin we have the good fresh Wisconsin cheeses here in America's Dairyland!!!!  I stopped by the cheese factory this morning and got fresh cheese curdsright out of the vat!!!!  (Still squeaky when you bite into them!) along with fresh string cheese.  I must go back and get some more as todays batch was completely devoured in a half hour!!!!  Can't wait to try the fresh cheese curds on the smoker!!!!!! (Along with Meunster, mild cheddar, colby, farmers, colby jack, mozzarella, string cheese, monterrey jack, pepper jack.....I could go on forever).


----------



## ryan johnson (Oct 8, 2012)

I am going to have to give this a whirl!  I live near Green Bay, Wisconsin we have the good fresh Wisconsin cheeses here in America's Dairyland!!!!  I stopped by the cheese factory this morning and got fresh cheese curds right out of the vat!!!!  (Still squeaky when you bite into them!) along with fresh string cheese.  I must go back and get some more as todays batch was completely devoured in a half hour!!!!  Can't wait to try the fresh cheese curds on the smoker!!!!!! (Along with Meunster, mild cheddar, colby, farmers, colby jack, mozzarella, string cheese, monterrey jack, pepper jack.....I could go on forever).


----------



## driedstick (Oct 9, 2012)

Looks great Dave good job. Yes were getting cooler up here in the pacific N.W.


----------



## mneeley490 (Oct 9, 2012)

Nice looking cheese, Dave. You've gotten me motivated to smoke some more this weekend.

I could have sworn I smoked 5 pounds about a month ago, but when I looked in the fridge last night, there wasn't a scrap. Not sure if it was the wife or the kid that snagged them. Probably both.

I used apple last time, maybe I'll try the pitmasters blend for this one.


----------



## mneeley490 (Oct 9, 2012)

Ryan Johnson said:


> I am going to have to give this a whirl! I live near Green Bay, Wisconsin we have the good fresh Wisconsin cheeses here in America's Dairyland!!!! I stopped by the cheese factory this morning and got fresh cheese curdsright out of the vat!!!! (Still squeaky when you bite into them!) along with fresh string cheese. I must go back and get some more as todays batch was completely devoured in a half hour!!!! Can't wait to try the fresh cheese curds on the smoker!!!!!! (Along with Meunster, mild cheddar, colby, farmers, colby jack, mozzarella, string cheese, monterrey jack, pepper jack.....I could go on forever).


Ha! My mother grew up in Tillamook, OR, where they make some pretty good cheese, too. Both folks still live there. I am well familiar with that "squeak" of fresh curds!


----------



## daveomak (Oct 9, 2012)

Ryan Johnson said:


> I am going to have to give this a whirl! I live near Green Bay, Wisconsin we have the good fresh Wisconsin cheeses here in America's Dairyland!!!! I stopped by the cheese factory this morning and got fresh cheese curds right out of the vat!!!! (Still squeaky when you bite into them!) along with fresh string cheese. I must go back and get some more as todays batch was completely devoured in a half hour!!!! Can't wait to try the fresh cheese curds on the smoker!!!!!! (Along with Meunster, mild cheddar, colby, farmers, colby jack, mozzarella, string cheese, monterrey jack, pepper jack.....I could go on forever).


Ryan, evening....  Get with it....  smoked cheese is soooo good....  A great change of "taste".....


driedstick said:


> Looks great Dave good job. Yes were getting cooler up here in the pacific N.W.


Yeah, cooler is better.... Had this cheese in the refer for a month....  waiting for cooler weather..... 


mneeley490 said:


> Nice looking cheese, Dave. You've gotten me motivated to smoke some more this weekend.
> 
> I could have sworn I smoked 5 pounds about a month ago, but when I looked in the fridge last night, there wasn't a scrap. Not sure if it was the wife or the kid that snagged them. Probably both.
> 
> I used apple last time, maybe I'll try the pitmasters blend for this one.


I ain't running out of cheese for awhile now....   Next batch will have some "exotic" stuff in it  like Jarlsberg and smoked with peach, if I need to order pellets from Todd...


----------



## roller (Oct 9, 2012)

Looks great Dave I never find cheese on sale never...


----------

